# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ٌویندوز یا لینوکس

## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
با سلام
در مورد انتخاب سیستم عامل برای استفاده از پایتون و کتابخانه های آن نظرهای متفاوتی وجود دارد؛ برخی دوستان معتقدند که تفاوتی در این زمینه وجود ندارد ولی برخی دوستان اعتقاد دارند که خود سیستم عامل در استفاده از برخی کتابخانه ها ارورهای عجیب و غریبی می دهد.
با این تفاسیر نظر شما چیست؟
با سپای فراوان

----------


## kingmrm

به نظر من تفاوت چندانی وجود نداره.شما تو ویندوز با pycharm یا anaconda spyder میتونین راحد کداتونو بزنین اروری هم که میگین میده ممکنه به خاطر این باشه که برخی کتاب خانه ها برای python 2.7 باشه و و وقتی که ازش تو python3 استفاده میکنی ارور بده.مثلا تو کتاب خونه دستور print باشه که بدون پرانتزه و تو پایتون 3 ارور بده.تو لینوکسم اسپایدر یا اتم بهترین هستن.

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> با سلام
> در مورد انتخاب سیستم عامل برای استفاده از پایتون و کتابخانه های آن نظرهای متفاوتی وجود دارد؛ برخی دوستان معتقدند که تفاوتی در این زمینه وجود ندارد ولی برخی دوستان اعتقاد دارند که خود سیستم عامل در استفاده از برخی کتابخانه ها ارورهای عجیب و غریبی می دهد.
> با این تفاسیر نظر شما چیست؟
> با سپای فراوان


با سلام
بنده در زمینه NLP با پایتون کار می کنم. در جایی از کار با ویندوز دچار مشکل شدم و کاری از دستم برنیامد تا اینکه لینوکس نصب کردم.
موفق باشید.

----------

